# Cramps @ 9dpo? *Update- Spotting 10dpo, BFP on 11dpo!*



## lovelymiss

So, AF is due on the 9th. Usually when I cramp, it's a day before AF is due to start. However, I am having AF-like cramps today at 9dpo. I tested this morning on FRER and it was negative. I know it's still really early, so I am not putting much into it. However, these cramps make me feel like AF is right around the corner. I've been peeing more frequently yesterday and today, but didn't put much into it. 

Anyone get AF like cramps before a BFP? :shrug:

Or, anyone else 9dpo and want to wait it out with me? :)


----------



## Estesbaby

Could be implantation, though I've never felt that before so I'm not entirely sure. 

I'm 8 dpo and have been a little nauseous and dizzy today mainly right when I woke up. I'm going to test tomorrow even though I know it's silly! 

Good luck!!


----------



## lovelymiss

Not silly- just hopeful! I've heard of several ladies get faint positives at 9dpo, and some with blaring BFPs. Worth a shot. Plus, if it's a BFN, you know it's still early and there's still hope! :)

I'm going to test again on Saturday or Sunday, assuming AF doesn't show up!

Fortunately my 4 year old great-nephew has been staying with me keeping me super busy! Plus his little brother is in NICU (and doing well!) so I've been getting baby cuddles when I can. :cloud9: <3 So, hopefully time goes by fast.


----------



## baby20143

lovelymiss said:


> So, AF is due on the 9th. Usually when I cramp, it's a day before AF is due to start. However, I am having AF-like cramps today at 9dpo. I tested this morning on FRER and it was negative. I know it's still really early, so I am not putting much into it. However, these cramps make me feel like AF is right around the corner. I've been peeing more frequently yesterday and today, but didn't put much into it.
> 
> Anyone get AF like cramps before a BFP? :shrug:
> 
> Or, anyone else 9dpo and want to wait it out with me? :)

Wow we're on the exact same boat. Af July 9 m had cramps the last couple days which is unusual since I only have it after af arrives. Wish both of us luck.


----------



## lovelymiss

baby20143 said:


> Wow we're on the exact same boat. Af July 9 m had cramps the last couple days which is unusual since I only have it after af arrives. Wish both of us luck.

:dust:

Wishing you the best!! Any other symptoms? Have you tested yet? Hoping we both see :bfp:s!


----------



## hylokitty321

HI ladies 

I hope this is the month for u and u get ur BFP

Just some advice.. Try to take ur mind off all this for a few days or a week
Or atleast until the day ur periods due! I'm just saying that because when I stopped caring and looking at the days .. and noticing every little symptom,
I fell pregnant .. I know it's hard but don't even bother testing until ur period is 
Officially late!!! other than that just keep Urself busy.. Stay healthy
Eat healthy and think positive... whenever I wanted a baby.. When I counted each day and looked at each symptom.. I didn't end up pregnant but 
when I took my mind off TTC or the TWW... I fell pregnant
Now I have a 8 month old and am currently pregnant again.

I really hope and pray u ladies get ur BFP as well!!!
so try not to test until ur late n keep Urself busy!

Good luck
=)


----------



## baby20143

lovelymiss said:


> baby20143 said:
> 
> 
> Wow we're on the exact same boat. Af July 9 m had cramps the last couple days which is unusual since I only have it after af arrives. Wish both of us luck.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Wishing you the best!! Any other symptoms? Have you tested yet? Hoping we both see :bfp:s!Click to expand...

No I will wait til I miss period. I have sore nipple n notice two bump around the nipple. Hope I didn't imagine it. How's about you?


----------



## mmdrago

Good luck! I am 10 DPO today too. Broke down and started testing yesterday, of course BFN. I stared at it long enough to pretend I thought I saw a really faint line. Hahaha!

I don't know how you ladies can wait til AF. I actually find it fun? relaxing? to POAS early on. Keeps me busy.

Yesterday early I was having some strange cramping feelings, like in my cervix cramping not abdomen AF cramping. Lasted about an hour or two. No spotting or anything. I've been dealing with lots of issues related to fertility (thyroid, pituitary tumor, lactating) but I'm still hopeful.


----------



## MrsAJC

Hi ladies,
I am 9DPO today AF due the 10th. Have been expereincing indesgtion and bad gripe pains for the last 4 days. Tested early yesterday and got BFN. However I still feel very strange and have had an awful taste in my mouth which started today along with a mouth ulcer. Had slight period like cramps but still got gassy/bloated pains. 

I am really hoping I have BFP this month as my husband will be away for next month :(


----------



## KittyKan

In the same boat! Fingers crossed for us all! x


----------



## lovelymiss

@baby: My stomach just won't settle! That's about the only other symptom I've had. It feels really acidic today, so I hope it's not an ulcer or something. If it doesn't go away soon I'll see my doctor. 

10dpo, still some very light cramping and just the upset stomach. No sore boobs or nipples. I might test again Sunday. I'd love to wait it out for AF to be late, but I'd rather know sooner if I could! 

FXed and :dust: to all! Keep us posted!


----------



## Liliannsmama

I am 3DPO and will be testing on July 15th! Here is hoping for a :bfp:


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi girlies, can I join please? I'm also expecting AF on 9th July. We actually only just started NTNP last week and I think we just missed my ov day by a day or two this cycle but I've been having some really weird symptoms so I thought I'd join you all in waiting it out.

So symptoms:
I had some cramping about 2 days ago but it's stopped now. Also been feeling a bit queasy, heartburn, very tired, nipples look weird and i'm just feeling a bit like I'm getting a cold. Oh and I ate a tomato yesterday and nearly gagged.


----------



## lovelymiss

Welcome Sarah and :dust: to you!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

lovelymiss said:


> Welcome Sarah and :dust: to you!!!

Aw thanks :) same to you!

Like I said, I'm not really expecting a bfp this month but I can hope... :)


----------



## c.m.c

i kept thinking AF was coming soooo early and had cramps for days... it was a BFP and i now have me 2.5year old daughter.

my AF is also due 9th...good luck!!! hope its your bfp!!! it sounds good


----------



## c.m.c

by the way i tested today too and got BFN... il wait it out with you. i have AF cramps too and also super sensitive nipples


----------



## lovelymiss

Cmc... welcome!!

:dust:

And thanks for the reassurance! :)


----------



## RoosterG

I started cramping at 6dpo and it went on till 12dpo I tested a million times, but not this morning! I am going to wait till Sunday to test again! So fustrated cause theses cramps where telling me something. Atleast I hoped they where!! Ugh I hate BFN! Gd luck ladies


----------



## lovelymiss

Still cramping. Wiped a little bit ago and had a hiiiiinnnnt of pink. I spot a day or so before AF, so it's confusing. 

How are you ladies??

Good luck Rooster!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Morning hun, 

I'm really crampy this morning too. When I was pregnant with my first I got loads of cramping but I can't remember how many dpo I was when it started. 

I woke up with a stuffy nose this morning and still feel sicky so I'm hoping these are all good signs..

I'm refusing to test till AF is actually late, I think it'd just be a waste as I'm pretty sure I was 1dpo when we dtd but THE WAIT IS KILLING ME! !!


----------



## tommyg

Like you I remember odd cramps with my first but can't remember when.
I also noted the lack of odd cramps with my mc.


----------



## lovelymiss

MUST HAVE BEEN IMPLANTATION! SMU on an Answer! Gonna get a digital to have for announcements later on!!

https://i42.tinypic.com/30rwpi1.jpg


----------



## c.m.c

O my goodness lovely miss that's a fab line. Congrats to you!! I got bfn today!


----------



## RoosterG

Thank u lovely miss! I hope it's implantatin for you! Gd luck!


----------



## lovelymiss

c.m.c said:


> O my goodness lovely miss that's a fab line. Congrats to you!! I got bfn today!

Sorry hun! You're not out yet!! FXed!!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

I'm ok about a bfn I know it's more time for me to heal....I am only 6 weeks post surgery.


I'm so happy for you!! Great news!


----------



## Sarah lo

Woohoo congrats! :happydance:


----------



## RoosterG

Oh congrats yay! Did u wait for your missed period to get bfp


----------



## lovelymiss

@Rooster- no, that was 11dpo with SMU. So, 3 days before missed period.


----------



## tommyg

Congratulations, heres to a H&H 9 mths.


----------



## baby20143

lovelymiss said:


> @Rooster- no, that was 11dpo with SMU. So, 3 days before missed period.

Congrats Lovelymiss. I'm still afraid to test.....


----------



## c.m.c

baby20143 said:


> lovelymiss said:
> 
> 
> @Rooster- no, that was 11dpo with SMU. So, 3 days before missed period.
> 
> Congrats Lovelymiss. I'm still afraid to test.....Click to expand...

When are u testing? I gave up a couple of days go.....waiting on AF tomorrow


----------



## lilmonkey86

Congrats lovelymiss!!


----------



## baby20143

c.m.c said:


> baby20143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovelymiss said:
> 
> 
> @Rooster- no, that was 11dpo with SMU. So, 3 days before missed period.
> 
> Congrats Lovelymiss. I'm still afraid to test.....Click to expand...
> 
> When are u testing? I gave up a couple of days go.....waiting on AF tomorrowClick to expand...

Wed!! Hopefully AF won't show tomorrow!!!


----------



## ArmyWife1009

TTW sucks!! I am 7 DPO and I have some symptoms. I am a little more tired than normal and PEE like every hour!! I am due for AF July 15 so we shall see. I have had cramps like she wants to show up but nothing.... Hoping for a BFP!!!!!!!! Wishing you all luck and :dust:


----------



## mmdrago

Congrats!


----------



## tommyg

Cmc you're not out until AF shows

I'm scared to test early incase I loose it a few days later. DH doesn't even know I think we have a good chance this month.


----------



## c.m.c

Hi,

AF showed yesterday. I'm glad tbh as I had pains this weekend and I was terrified of another ectopic.

I'm only 7 weeks post surgery so another month to heal s good.

How's everyone lee?


----------



## c.m.c

Baby.....have u tested? It's Wednesday!


----------



## tommyg

Cmc what have the doctors said about you TTC so soon, I'm surprised you've not been told to wait 3 mths, purely on the basis you'll still be healing inside, totally not the same but after a burst appendix I was told no horse riding for 3 mths because of the time to heal.


----------



## Kardashianw

Hello
I'm not sure if this is happening to me or not. I'm very sceptical buying have cramps but in my back? I'm I think 9dpo but I defo feel like AF is coming. I was so hungry and I get like this before af is due and I ended up eating a Macy's meal for breaky!! The cramps are on and off an keep running the toilet to see if af is here but it's too early well probably a few days early!! I hope u all get BFP but I'm not hopefully x


----------



## Kardashianw

Omg lovelymiss that pic didn't come up on my phone and I've just saw it now congratulations. My symptoms are similar to yours. GL and a healthy 9 months amazing news xx


----------



## c.m.c

tommyg said:


> Cmc what have the doctors said about you TTC so soon, I'm surprised you've not been told to wait 3 mths, purely on the basis you'll still be healing inside, totally not the same but after a burst appendix I was told no horse riding for 3 mths because of the time to heal.

I didn't need methotrexate so one Dr said wait till my period comes back and another said wait 2 cycles......and that il be very fertile in the first six months after so i can ttc! the midwife told me to wait and heal but I really want to TTC.

I TTC in June thn thought no!! :dohh: and thought I should at least wait for 2 periods after .....so kinda happy I AF arrived.

I've now had 2 cycles. I'd like to TTC this month but again I'm ok with bfn this month too as it gives me time to heal.


With a heterotopic pregnancy there's a 50/50 chance the baby in the womb can survive so some people never get time to heal as they are till pregnant after surgery! It's crazy!


----------



## lovelymiss

@Kardashian- Thanks! FXed for you. The odd AF cramps were my first clue! I thought for sure she was coming early.


----------



## Kardashianw

lovelymiss said:


> @Kardashian- Thanks! FXed for you. The odd AF cramps were my first clue! I thought for sure she was coming early.

Thanks Hun I'm a bit nervous but lets see what happens xx


----------



## tommyg

Well ladies I'm out AF showed up - gutted this is the most hopeful cycle I've had in a while.


----------

